# Got Phone in Mail but not Turning On



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone know why my phone is not turning on? They told me they activated my account
the other day.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Did you try charging it first?


transport1980 said:


> Anyone know why my phone is not turning on? They told me they activated my account
> the other day.


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

It is charging now. Do you know how long it takes to charge?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

After 15 minutes, it should be good to try powering on. Usually when my iPhone dies completely. It takes about 15 minutes for it to come back up. Let me know if that fixes it..


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

It is 25% charged so far. I am having to charge it in someone else's car because my cigarette lighter in my car only charges it when my car is on. In this other person's car,
it still charges even if the car is off. So, how am I going to charge my phone if my car needs to be turned on?


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, I figured it out. When my phone is 100% charged, I need to turn it off completely when not using it to preserve the battery. Then I can turn it back on
when I am using my car so that it charges again. Right?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> Ok, I figured it out. When my phone is 100% charged, I need to turn it off completely when not using it to preserve the battery. Then I can turn it back on
> when I am using my car so that it charges again. Right?


I don't mean to sound like a dick but, why not charge it by plugging it into the wall? Like an actual iphone wall charger? Also, if you're charging it in your car, most cars don't produce enough power to fully charge the phone itself. It does charge, but very slowly because the voltage is like 0.5v. When you are driving, keep it plugged in charging because the uber driver app will eat up your battery really quick since it's constantly working to get your exact gps location.


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

It does not plug into a wall socket, as it has only a circular end which plugs into the car lighter. And I do plan on keeping it plugged in when I am driving.
When I am not using it, I will just turn the phone completely off to preserve the charge.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> It does not plug into a wall socket, as it has only a circular end which plugs into the car lighter. And I do plan on keeping it plugged in when I am driving.
> When I am not using it, I will just turn the phone completely off to preserve the charge.


Go to Best Buy or a cell phone place, or even Walmart if they have those where you live. Tell them you need a house charger for the older iphone, they'll know what you mean.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Should've come with a wall charger and a car charger.


----------

